# Anyone interested in hauling for cash?



## 1957fitzjohn (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi to all!
Thought I would put this out there.. 
I am looking for someone to pick up a vintage garden tractor implement from a residence in Chambersburg, PA and deliver it to me here in Kansas City. The implement would take up approx. 9 cubic feet (3x3x3ft.) of space, and weighs 175#. 
I would like to keep the cost around $125. I know this isnt a lot of money, but if anyone is traveling west on I-70 and would like some extra fuel money maybe this could be a good thing for us both!
I could also drive as far as St. Louis if you're heading south.
Also, if anyone has suggestions where else I could post this, any information would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance,

View attachment 151     Mike


----------



## Kirk (Oct 29, 2011)

It has been a while since this post, but if you are still looking, try some other RV forums such as Escapees or on RV-Net.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the big problem is....no one is going to haul anything 1,000 miles for $125.00...


----------



## Pancanbob (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, 
I also think, anyone would be hard put to have opening 3 foot wide.   3X3X3 = 27 Sq. Ft. not 9 Sq. Ft.
I guess someone with a Toy Hauler, may have room.
Good luck


----------

